# Help. I've tried everything on this peel Issue



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm demoing my sons house. I'm having issues with 1 wall in a bedroom. The paint and mud is peeling or bubbling. The wall was oil based primed for Stain hiding. Then patched for nail Pops and a bad seam. Then the bubbling started after mudding, so I Gardz the whole wall. Re patched, primed. Went to paint. Then it started peeling in spots.
View attachment 517367


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Hire a pro that knows what they are doing. You’ll get no help here. Visit our sister site @ diychatroom. Com


Mike


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Hire a pro that knows what they are doing. You’ll get no help here. Visit our sister site @ diychatroom. Com
> 
> 
> Mike


Why so quick to kick him to the curb?
He's been a member since 2013 with 390 posts.
Seems like if he was a homeowner, he would have been outed before this.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Next step for this difficult area --- scrape off all that will remove. Apply 1-2 coats of BIN Shellac based white primer. Fill and skim smooth. Apply oil based primer -- Kilz or Zinnser Cover Stain to the skimmed / repaired areas. Apply any paint top coat.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't have any solution other than knife around the bubbles, hit it with gardz. Let dry and spackle.

Looks like a moisture or bonding issue from behind.

We maybe be talking new rock. Yikes


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

My oversight & apologies. What Tom said. Other than that, looks like not enough drying time somewhere in the process


Mike


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

What’s behind the wall? Looks like a lot of moisture coming out


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

PVA primer and other primers on the patches could do that.

Looks most like a drying issue to me.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Not getting rid of drywall mud sanding dust before applying paint can do that also.
DAMHIK


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Robie said:


> Why so quick to kick him to the curb?
> He's been a member since 2013 with 390 posts.
> Seems like if he was a homeowner, he would have been outed before this.


Exactly. Kick him to the curb!
Been contracting for 30 yrs. I come here for help from hopefully an expert that may have run into this issue.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> What’s behind the wall? Looks like a lot of moisture coming out


It’s a 35 yr old house. Was badly smoked in and the walls were all KILZ oil primer after being washed twice . It’s the only wall that’s giving me an issue.

I appreciate the help, Others seems to have an issue with me.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> My oversight & apologies. What Tom said. Other than that, looks like not enough drying time somewhere in the process





We Fix Houses said:


> Next step for this difficult area --- scrape off all that will remove. Apply 1-2 coats of BIN Shellac based white primer. Fill and skim smooth. Apply oil based primer -- Kilz or Zinnser Cover Stain to the skimmed / repaired areas. Apply any paint top coat.


Im on it. Thanks for the advice. I was thinking the something. But wanted a push in that direction. Hmm. BIN Shellac only comes here in 5 gal. I need a gallon


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> My oversight & apologies. What Tom said. Other than that, looks like not enough drying time somewhere in the process
> 
> 
> Put this in you pipe and smoke it. 650 sq ft of slate in a 4 tile pattern with membrane, grouted and sealed. Tiles cut squared and sorted by thickness. Took me 8 days. Took a week off to work on my sons house. Then I get stomped on.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

What is it peeling down to? Is the Kilz fine? Is the Gardz fine? What are you using for mud and finish paint? Why are you priming over Gardz?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

He primed over Gardz because he coated the peeled areas afterwards, then primed those areas.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> He primed over Gardz because he coated the peeled areas afterwards, then primed those areas.


Why prime with Kilz over Gardz which is over already primed with Kilz. There's no reason to use Kilz at this point that's why I'm asking what exactly is peeling. And Kilz is junk.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't use Kilz for much, especially here you can have adhesion issues.

I'm not saying what was done makes sense to me....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Was that wall done exactly the same as the others? I have had issues with patching over kilz myself. I only use Gardz on drywall where the paper is torn


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Gardz was used on the bubbles/ knocked off, that appeared in certain areas after I had mudded a few touch ups after a latex SW HI HIDE primer was applied on the patches. To do a spot check. Before final Paint. Then Latex SW duration applied on the wall. Then peeling started in areas NOT patched previously.
Ive knocked off the peels. Now deciding my next move.
It’s crazy. A 1150 sq ft house and 1 wall is the issue. That’s a 2x6 wall with 2 inch foam on the exterior. That’s the entire house. It was a heavy smoked in house. Thats why I oil based primed all walls and ceilings twice. After using TSP on the walls.


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

Maybe the tsp didn't get rinsed enough in that area?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

gowings said:


> Gardz was used on the bubbles/ knocked off, that appeared in certain areas after I had mudded a few touch ups after a latex SW HI HIDE primer was applied on the patches. To do a spot check. Before final Paint. Then Latex SW duration applied on the wall. Then peeling started in areas NOT patched previously.
> Ive knocked off the peels. Now deciding my next move.
> It’s crazy. A 1150 sq ft house and 1 wall is the issue. That’s a 2x6 wall with 2 inch foam on the exterior. That’s the entire house. It was a heavy smoked in house. Thats why I oil based primed all walls and ceilings twice. After using TSP on the walls.


We still don't know what it's peeling down to and you've used 3 different primers. I don't see how a guess on the internet helps if we don't know what layer is peeling.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Man, I'd either skim the whole wall with hot mud , or pull the rock and hang new. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sometimes there is no explaining this stuff. I have run into issues where only one wall does this sort of thing and others don’t. It is not because of our process so I quit worrying about the why part of it and just get on with the fix.

What I think though is there’s an unknown underlying issue and the problem comes out when a process is rushed or the weather is humid. 

For the fix I scrap off what comes off and apply drywall conditioner, skim, prime, paint. Rinse and repeat until no more bubbles show. Best I’ve got.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Man, I'd either skim the whole wall with hot mud , or pull the rock and hang new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


hahaha. thats what I did, I could not tell for sure which layer was the problem. The painter could not tell either


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Ohio painter said:


> What I think though is there’s an unknown underlying issue and the problem comes out when a process is rushed or the weather is humid.


Thats what happened in my case, would occur in empty unairconditioned house in the summer when the people were at their summer house


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Primed mud patches is what it peeled down too.
Here is my go too primer I use on jobs the last years on drywall patches after repair and before paint. Works extremely well for preventing flashing.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Had a similar problem once with repairs over old plaster uninsulated walls. I think it was the skim coat that came in contact to the plaster that blistered when it got primed. I can't remember for sure but I think it was the shellac based primer over any exposed plaster before skimming that was the fix. Pretty sure it was skimmed with brown bag .


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I too like that stain blocking primer, a decent go to product for problem areas, odor not hateful only down side is 24 hour recoat time. 
I have seen this bubbling on walls that we only painted and no repair work was done by us. Usually always on an exterior wall. Was it a previous repair? trapped moisture? surface contamination? damned if I know but it is very frustrating. When it occasionally happens we just get on with the repair that works for us.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm giving that Bin shellac a shot. Once I get some free time from keepin up from the craziness of the reno biz these days.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

That’s a very nice floor OP.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

reggi said:


> That’s a very nice floor OP.


What am I missing?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

avenge said:


> What am I missing?


I thought it was me also, what floor?


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

One of OPs photos, it’s attached inside of a quote on one of OP’s posts, I couldn’t quote it.

Post number 14, expand the quoted portion.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is the floor in question by Gowings from the tile project thread:


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

fourcornerhome said:


> Had a similar problem once with repairs over old plaster uninsulated walls. I think it was the skim coat that came in contact to the plaster that blistered when it got primed. I can't remember for sure but I think it was the shellac based primer over any exposed plaster before skimming that was the fix. Pretty sure it was skimmed with brown bag .


 I Gave the BIn Shellac a crack. Got the primer back on after repatching. Have a fan on it and the heat up. I’m gonna check it in a few days Before repainting it.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## jbdivinedesign (Mar 1, 2018)

gowings said:


> I'm demoing my sons house. I'm having issues with 1 wall in a bedroom. The paint and mud is peeling or bubbling. The wall was oil based primed for Stain hiding. Then patched for nail Pops and a bad seam. Then the bubbling started after mudding, so I Gardz the whole wall. Re patched, primed. Went to paint. Then it started peeling in spots.
> View attachment 517367
> View attachment 517366


I have experienced this exact same issue years ago in my daughters room. Lucky for me several of my best friends and members of our Pool Team were Drywall Installers and one owned M&M drywall in Port St Lucie FL. Sadly both are no longer living. Go get a gallon of concrete sealer and roll it on. It will suck that paint back to the wall like you won’t believe and I painted that room multiple times after that and never had another issue. It can be bought at almost any Lowe’s or Home Depot etc. Thank you Harry Russel and Dave Mancini for the many years of friendship and sharing your knowledge. I’m honoring you by passing it on.


----------



## bradthepainter (Mar 27, 2018)

Everytime I've ever seen this it's moisture in the wall. Do you have a moisture meter? very handy to have around and under 100 clams. Good luck


----------



## IRO (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ve had issues like this from going over oil based paint with water based paint.
It looks like a drying issue or an adhesion issue.
You probably need to sand the walls, clean them, let them dry, then use a strong adhesive paint. I like the shellac idea.
I like drywall compound with rapid dry times (20 minutes) for large patching or skim coats.

This stuff is stupid expensive, but I’ve had great results:


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

IRO the primer you show has become our go to exterior primer, it’s a great product.


----------

